# just a few I forgot to post



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Found this behind a restaurant, and cant for the life of me figure it out, i'm thinking its a drain....









my aunt hit a pole, and my dad fixed it, (only temp)









an old one, but still worth it









http://thereifixedit.com/2010/02/11/epic-kludge-photo-plug-in-to-electrify-better-aim/
http://thereifixedit.com/2010/02/10...cry-outlet-the-electrician-will-be-here-soon/


have fun!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tuckahoe Sparkplug (Oct 3, 2008)

It looks similar to temperature transmitters we've installed except there appears to be wires run up inside it.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Tuckahoe Sparkplug said:


> It looks similar to temperature transmitters we've installed except there appears to be wires run up inside it.


wow, i didnt even notice the wires before


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

:sleep1:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Peter D said:


> :sleep1:


go back to bed Peta its only Monday


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Peter D said:


> :sleep1:



Must be tired from all the commotion you create.:whistling2::no:


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

leland said:


> Must be tired from all the commotion you create.:whistling2::no:


Yeah, Peter is a real rabble rouser.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

JackBoot said:


> Yeah, Peter is a real rabble rouser.


Nah, the real problem is all these trolls who register under multiple user names.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

JackBoot said:


> Yeah, Peter is a real rabble rouser.



Dude, thought you were working today? (in violation of your contract)


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

leland said:


> Dude, thought you were working today? (in violation of your contract)


I worked 7-9:30. Subpanel changeout.


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Nah, the real problem is all these trolls who register under multiple user names.


Yeah, those guys are almost as bad as the trolls who use the same username.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

JackBoot said:


> I worked 7-9:30. Subpanel changeout.


Just make sure you're working with a business plan, to differentiate yourself from the rest of the jackboots, trunkslammers, and one man shows.


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Just make sure you're working with a business plan, to differentiate yourself from the rest of the jackboots, trunkslammers, and one man shows.


Why would I want to be different? Everyone here says that's the way to go. I've learned my lesson.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

JackBoot said:


> I worked 7-9:30. Subpanel changeout.



Not bad. $125 + material. (based on your 50/hr) You did include travel time right?

Man that guy got a deal! How can the Union compete with that!!?

Now if you turned that lead over to the hall........:whistling2:



(Sorry JoeKP-(to Hi-Jack) I enjoyed your Photos.)


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

leland said:


> Not bad. $125 + material. (based on your 50/hr) You did include travel time right?
> 
> Man that guy got a deal! How can the Union compete with that!!?
> 
> ...


I charged 4 hours, I charge for travel and supply house time (I went to Home Depot).

$200 labor, $65 material- SQD Homeline 100A 6-12 panel plus breakers, ground bar, some little T&B bugs (set screw type butt connectors), etc.

The hall doesn't care about it's out of work guys doing small residential work, or at least that's what I've been told by the multiple agents I BS with.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

JackBoot said:


> I charged 4 hours, I charge for travel and supply house time (I went to Home Depot).
> 
> $200 labor, $65 material- SQD Homeline 100A 6-12 panel plus breakers, ground bar, some little T&B bugs (set screw type butt connectors), etc.
> 
> The hall doesn't care about it's out of work guys doing small residential work, or at least that's what I've been told by the multiple agents I BS with.



You did at least mark up the material.


Wouldn't it be in YOUR best interest to send them ALL leads?
That way, wouldn't YOU be back to work sooner than 18 months?
If you do all the work then there is none for them to bid on.

Now I'm confused.

You are stealing from yourself, Denying your employer from getting work to employ you and others.. Doing exactly what you hate.

YOU,Are now part of your own problem.:whistling2:


(BTW- i'm getting my 8 today from sitting home on holiday)


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

leland said:


> You did at least mark up the material.


 Nope, I keep all my profit in the hourly rate. For example, I demand a certain amount for installing a device. I don't want to loose money when I install a 50 cent switch, I want to make the same thing as when I install a $30 dimmer or timer. Just my opinion.


> Wouldn't it be in YOUR best interest to send them ALL leads?


 No. If there is even a signatory contractor that does small work, which I doubt, I wouldn't be working for them. If I went to an agent and informed him of a homeowner wanting a small panel switched out, he would ask me why I didn't do it myself.

Because of that, all the other stuff you said is moot.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

:whistling2:its fine Lee


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> :whistling2:its fine Lee


Yeah, sorry about that :thumbup:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

JackBoot said:


> Nope, I keep all my profit in the hourly rate. For example, I demand a certain amount for installing a device. I don't want to loose money when I install a 50 cent switch, I want to make the same thing as when I install a $30 dimmer or timer. Just my opinion.
> No. If there is even a signatory contractor that does small work, which I doubt, I wouldn't be working for them. If I went to an agent and informed him of a homeowner wanting a small panel switched out, he would ask me why I didn't do it myself.
> 
> Because of that, all the other stuff you said is moot.



Then what the he 1l have you been b1tching about for 2 (two) days?:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:

I'm even more confused now.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

It looks like a real jack boot did that work.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Peter D said:


> It looks like a real jack boot did that work.



ya! 1.5 hours to get to and from the job- and get the stock to 'boot'.

looks like a money maker to me.:no:

Must have been right at the HD store.


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

leland said:


> Then what the he 1l have you been b1tching about for 2 (two) days?:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:
> 
> I'm even more confused now.


What are you confused about????? How could you not understand?


----------

